# What was your first amiibo(s)?



## Noah98789 (Feb 15, 2017)

Title.


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 15, 2017)

The three pack with Cyrus, Reese and KK ^-^


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 15, 2017)

My first amiibo figure ever was Wolf Link/Midna. My first amiibo card ever was Harriet (it came free with HHD)


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 15, 2017)

Mine were Link and Fox.


----------



## dragonlynx (Feb 15, 2017)

First amiibo figure was Fox.


----------



## mondogecko9 (Feb 15, 2017)

Samus, my first amiibo card was Shadow Mewtwo


----------



## Zireael (Feb 15, 2017)

My first figure was Wolf Link because it came bundled with Twilight Princess HD. Now I have Ocarina of Time Link and the Japanese Ayuria Monster Hunter amiibos too. Thinking about picking up the Celica one for the new Fire Emblem game as well, the detail on the newer amiibos is pretty fantastic.

As for cards, I think the first ones I got were Flurry, Phoebe and Chief.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 15, 2017)

Elvenfrost said:


> My first figure was Wolf Link because it came bundled with Twilight Princess HD. Now I have Ocarina of Time Link and the Japanese Ayuria Monster Hunter amiibos too. Thinking about picking up the Celica one for the new Fire Emblem game as well, the detail on the newer amiibos is pretty fantastic.
> 
> As for cards, I think the first ones I got were Flurry, Phoebe and Chief.



Omg lucky you! I didn't get a chance to buy Ocarina of Time Link when it came out. Now my only option is to buy from scalpers and I really hate doing that.


----------



## Zireael (Feb 15, 2017)

Arize said:


> Omg lucky you! I didn't get a chance to buy Ocarina of Time Link when it came out. Now my only option is to buy from scalpers and I really hate doing that.



Ouch, I'm sorry! Are there no chances of restocks near you? Scalpers really suck, it's a shame amiibos have been such a huge target. ;/


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 15, 2017)

Mabel c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 15, 2017)

My first amiibo I got was Villager. It was my goal for Villager to be my first amiibo. I saw Wii Fit Trainer at Walmart, but didn't buy it because I needed Villager to be my first amiibo.


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

BrinaLouWho said:


> Mabel c:



Mine was also Mabel! c:


----------



## SunsetDelta (Feb 15, 2017)

Very first Amiibo was Smash 4 Kirby and Smash 4 Peach(got them both for Christmas a couple years ago)

First amiibo card was the Shadow Mewtwo card that came with Pokk?n Tournament.


----------



## Rasha (Feb 16, 2017)

Mario from the smb series that came bundled with Mario Party 10. cool amiibo, **** game


----------



## Flare (Feb 16, 2017)

First amiibo was Toon Link.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 16, 2017)

My grandma bought me a bunch of amiibos the other day. It was the three pack with Reese, Cyrus, K.K. Slider and then Mabel and Tom Nook. They are so cute. Too bad I don't have a reader yet but I'm working on it.


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 16, 2017)

the three pack of cyrus, reese, and k.k., plus mable and nook. 
They were on clearance so i got them all at once


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 16, 2017)

I think my first amiibo's were Rosalina (SSB version) and Yoshi (Super Mario version). I have so many now that I've lost track haha.

My first amiibo cards would have been the ones that come with Amiibo Festival. I don't remember which ones I actually brought. I know my first WA cards were Bea, Hornsby and Boyd, but I don't remember anything else.


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Feb 16, 2017)

My first Amiibo came free with HHD and was Kapp'n.


----------



## Peach4ever (Feb 16, 2017)

Mines was Smash 4 Peach on Smash 4's release date.


----------



## TykiButterfree (Feb 16, 2017)

My first amiibo was Marth. I preordered it because he is my Smash main and then was surprised I never see him anywhere in stores.


----------



## trea (Feb 16, 2017)

My only amiibo is the Monster Hunter Stories girl riding a Rathalos. It's soo cute.


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 17, 2017)

Wow why is this thread so popular i expected like 2 replies xD


----------



## Halloqueen (Feb 17, 2017)

I believe my first pair of amiibo were Sheik and Zelda. It might have been Marth, but I can't honestly remember as of the moment. It doesn't really matter all that much now though, as I'm considering selling my amiibo due to financial issues.


----------



## Noah98789 (Feb 17, 2017)

BUMP


----------



## pinkcotton (Feb 17, 2017)

The three pack with Reese, Cyrus, and K.K! ^u^


----------



## Jake (Feb 19, 2017)

Could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure my first was Pikachu if memory serves correctly.


----------



## Genjis-Mercy (Feb 19, 2017)

Lottie, I won her in a giveaway. :3


----------



## SensaiGallade (Feb 19, 2017)

Mine was Smash Mario and Link


----------



## Loriii (Feb 19, 2017)

Green Yarn Yoshi that came from the bundled Yoshi's Woolly World Wii U game


----------



## forestyne (Feb 19, 2017)

I got my first Amiibos today, which are Shiek, Toon Link and Zelda. My Amiibo cards haven't come yet...


----------



## Hay (Feb 19, 2017)

Mine was Mario since it came with Mario Party ten.. But my secons was Digby and Isabelle so c:


----------



## MelbaBear (Feb 19, 2017)

Mine was Boris, he came with the game. Although I haven't got a reader yet so can't scan him


----------



## Nerd House (Feb 23, 2017)

Shovel Knight!


----------



## Ichiban (Feb 23, 2017)

Alaros said:


> Shovel Knight!


Jealous xD

My first amiibo was Link, and i also have Dr. Mario, Green Yarn Yoshi and a still in-box Waluigi (my prized possession atm)


----------



## Seastar (Feb 24, 2017)

My first was Kirby. (The Smash Bros. version) It was before I could even use Amiibos. I was given it for Christmas because of how much I like Kirby.


----------



## easpa (Feb 24, 2017)

Palutena was my first and only!


----------



## Hellfish (Feb 24, 2017)

My first amiibo was the Monster Hunter Rathalos rider that I got from Japan, nya ^-^

I love Felyne soooooo much ^-^

I also have a whole bunch of the cards for Animal Crossing.


----------



## Alicia (Feb 24, 2017)

My first amiibo was the one I got with happy home designer and it was Timmy. :3


----------



## Tao (Feb 24, 2017)

I got Yoshi and Kirby with Smash Bros when they all released.

Though I did get Yoshi first. I got Kirby like an hour later because he was sold out in the first store where I got Yoshi/Smash Bros.


----------



## dudeabides (Feb 26, 2017)

I bought 56 at a time, when the super Mario pack came out (Mario, Yoshi, Luigi, Peach, Bowser and Toad!)  Then I developed a problem with stopping and I'll let you know as soon as I get that fixed.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 26, 2017)

Lottie, the card that came with happy home designer


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Feb 26, 2017)

Smash Bros. Luigi and Samus


----------



## Emizel (Feb 26, 2017)

My first amiibo figure was splatoon green squid and my first amiibo card was Vesta <3


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 26, 2017)

My first figure is the MH stories one with the male rider on a rathalos, allows me to get felyne in ACNL, so AWESOME!!!


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Feb 27, 2017)

Smash Bros. Luigi. I was originally going to get Kirby, but I changed my mind.



Boy did I regret it...I really want a Kirby Amiibo. One of my two most wanted amiibo along with Samus. At least I found Samus a year and a half ago when she was still impossible to find.


----------



## Sig (Mar 2, 2017)

my first and only amiibo is lucina from fea
my first amiibo card was digby


----------



## ivy7 (Mar 2, 2017)

The first ever amiibo I got was the inkling boy, in 2016.

...That's the only one I have, but I'd get other ones if I had any money.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 2, 2017)

I opened up my first amiibo(s) on the Christmas of 2014. They were Link, Peach, and my guy Yoshi.


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 3, 2017)

bumpity bump bumpy


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 3, 2017)

Special Amiibos: Franklin, Isabelle, and Booker
Villagers: Gwen, Hamphrey, Olivia, Beau, and some other villagers I can't remember

I am hoping to get the Sanrio pack though because I want to have Chai, Etoile, Chelsea, and Marty in my town


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Mar 6, 2017)

Erm... the SSB Link I think.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Mar 7, 2017)

I bought pink yarn Yoshi and Kirby planet robobot with the Kirby amiibo together. A bit later on I received my yarn Poochy amiibo. I may get some of the Zelda amiibo, but I really only buy them if I'm going to be using them. Although some of them just look really nice.


----------



## Weiland (Mar 8, 2017)

My first amiibo was Pikachu (look at me now -- I have every Smash amiibo that's currently out lol) and my first amiibo card was Saharah. The amiibo card came with my copy of HHD.


----------



## Noah98789 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## opalskiies (Mar 8, 2017)

My very first amiibo was the SSB Peach amiibo. I got it... So long ago I can't remember. Sadly, I don't have it anymore. I miss it. I also had an English Rosalina that also got stolen... i miss my ssb amiibo lol


----------



## mogyay (Mar 8, 2017)

my first amiibo was isabelle and my first amiibo card (it came with hhd) was sahara!


----------



## Holly... (Mar 8, 2017)

Joan, with HHD


----------



## Galaco (Mar 9, 2017)

I got my first amiibo yesterday, Mabel, and I'm still hoping to find some ANCL amiibo cards hopefully.


----------



## Limon (Mar 9, 2017)

My first Amiibo was either the Luigi one the Mega Man one I can't remember.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Mar 9, 2017)

The Animal Crossing Amiibos.. they were $3 each when I got them ~


----------



## koopakingg (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm still ashamed to say this, but I paid 60 dollars for a pit amiibo. I'm not the best with money ;_; I hate myself to this day.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Mar 14, 2017)

Blue Yarn Yoshi - it came bundled with Yoshi's Woolly World


----------



## tinypietro (Mar 17, 2017)

i had a yarn yosh like mayorsam17i! i had a green one but traded with my cousin to get a pink one! 

my first amiibo card was goldie i think- it was a gift from my girlfriend's older sister! either that or kapp'n that came bundled with my hdd copy. i can't really remember anymore lol!!!


----------



## Flare (Mar 17, 2017)

Toon Link!

Please take note that his sword is _sharp._


----------



## Wendy Crossing (Mar 17, 2017)

Joan! My first figure was Kicks~


----------



## frio hur (Mar 17, 2017)

chibi-robo

cause he's so darn cute


----------



## amanda1983 (Mar 17, 2017)

I bought all my amiibo figures on the one day, which is also when I bought the card albums and the majority of the cards I have. The first figures bought were the 3 pack of Reese, Cyrus, and K.K. - on sale for $5!!

First cards were the ones in the Amiibo Festival game, Goldie, Rosie, and Stitches - also bought at a significant discount though I can't call how much I paid.


----------



## PuellaMagiMe (Mar 17, 2017)

Kapp'n


----------



## Nena (Mar 18, 2017)

My 1st amiiboo was Pikachu


----------



## mariostarn (Mar 21, 2017)

Fox amiibo, bought it the day Smash Wii U came out


----------



## fenris (Mar 22, 2017)

my husband bought me a Digby amiibo when he went to pick up our copy of Mass Effect Andromeda~


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Mar 22, 2017)

I didn't bother buying any Amiibo until the Welcome Amiibo update and the honor of my very first mini statue buddy went to Ganon.


----------



## Sanrio (Mar 22, 2017)

first amibo figure was Celeste (still have her)

first amibo card was Luna (idk where it is now?)


----------



## Garrett (Apr 2, 2017)

Fire Emblem's Ike, Marth and Robin Smash amiibos.


----------



## Yuni (Apr 2, 2017)

all the animal crossing ones when they got discounted to $4 each


----------



## Byngo (Apr 2, 2017)

the splatoon amiibos


----------



## MasterM64 (Apr 2, 2017)

My first Amiibo was Shulk, back when he was really rare, since Xenoblade Chronicles is my favorite game of all time!  Toon Link was the second one I got (since I loved Wind Waker) and I am so glad I got him especially since he costs more than $50 now because of BOTW!


----------



## Espionage (Apr 3, 2017)

My first aiimbo figure was Blathers, and first cards were the Animal Crossing Series 1 cards.


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 3, 2017)

the kirby planet robobot kirby-on-a-warpstar (IDK what to call it LOL) amiibo! then i got the waddle dee one... then a bunch of used animal crossing ones... my collection is almost complete. i just need a new digby (MY DOG CHEWED HIM IT WAS DEVASTATING)


----------



## lars708 (Apr 5, 2017)

I bought the Mario amiibo first! I got the Smash Bros. bundle thingy


----------



## Holla (Apr 5, 2017)

Smash Yoshi and Pikachu. Got them for Christmas the year they released.


----------



## toycapsule (Apr 5, 2017)

A Luigi given to me by my sister as a joke on my birthday! Still is a prized possession.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 6, 2017)

I got Pikachu for Christmas that first year of Amiibos, but I don't think I bothered with them until about Wave 3 hardcore. Sat outside of Target for Lucina and Robin, raced to the other Target for Charizard and Jigglypuff, and then went to Toys R Us for Greninja/Splatoon (and I think Marth?). Kinda regret spending so much on cheap Nintendo collectibles, especially for some of the characters I couldn't really be bothered to care much about (Dr Mario, Mega Man, Shulk).


----------



## Sonja (Apr 6, 2017)

I bought Pit but I regret that choice, now I'm hiding it behind a spot on my shelf. I'm glad I didn't got Dark Pit too (actually let me think about him...) Boo is my second one and I absolutely love it! He's so cute and round and white and soft, I can see him from where I currently am. (*?︶`*)


----------



## Pookie4557 (Apr 11, 2017)

My adorable little boi Kirby.


----------



## namiieco (Apr 16, 2017)

isabelle who i got free with a copy of HHD


----------



## scotch (Apr 16, 2017)

oh my god, i don't even remember anymore lmao


----------



## Trainer Lillie (Apr 19, 2017)

Jigglypuff! Among my favourite Pok?mon, so there was no way it wasn't going onto my wishlist. My mum picked it up for me as one of my Christmas presents and I love it.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 19, 2017)

jesus christ I can't even remember

probably a batch of most if not all the first couple of smash waves


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 19, 2017)

It was shulk amiibo
Thanks to a friend for him buying it for me
Because my parents will have said no


----------



## Mars Adept (Apr 21, 2017)

My first amiibo was the Super Smash Bros. Kirby amiibo. Now I have the Planet Robobot version as well.


----------



## danceonglitter (Apr 21, 2017)

I think my first ever amiibo was the smash bros Kirby one!


----------



## classically.trained (Apr 21, 2017)

Smash bros Link


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 21, 2017)

Mabel and Tom Nook amiibos.. well, my first amiibo figures anyway


----------



## mintellect (Apr 22, 2017)

My first Amiibo was Peach. My second Amiibo was also Peach, because my first one had a small defect.


----------



## Primarina (Apr 22, 2017)

Lucina, Robin, Ike, and Marth. I got them to use in Fire Emblem Fates, Code Name: STEAM, and Smash.


----------



## Trip (Apr 22, 2017)

My first amiibo was Cyrus.


----------



## oath2order (May 9, 2017)

Link and the Villager before it became uber-rare


----------



## lars708 (May 10, 2017)

oath2order said:


> Link and the Villager before it became uber-rare



Villager is everywhere now haha


----------



## Mr. Cat (May 10, 2017)

Felyne is my first and only because it could only be bought online. I can't find any other ones I want because the selection in my area is bare.


----------



## oath2order (May 11, 2017)

lars708 said:


> Villager is everywhere now haha



It was rare for some time!!


----------



## Matt0106 (May 11, 2017)

SSB4 Link was my first amiibo, and I remember how much I wanted because I REALLY wanted the spinner in Hyrule Warriors. Little did I know how many uses he would get later on xD


----------



## Scrafty (May 11, 2017)

K.K. Slider's amiibo


----------



## Chris (May 15, 2017)

Zelda or Villager. I think I got them a day or two apart.


----------



## Rye Bread (May 19, 2017)

Marth was my very first Amiibo.


----------



## ceremony (May 23, 2017)

Mario. Then it all went downhill from there


----------



## ZagZig321 (May 29, 2017)

My first amiibo was Wolf Link that I got with Twilight Princess HD


----------



## Alienfish (May 31, 2017)

Scrafty said:


> K.K. Slider's amiibo



Same, used to be one hell of a favorite game character back then and I wanted his home to design in HHD, so.


----------



## kuri_kame (Jun 2, 2017)

The 3 pack of Cyrus, Reese, and kk which was given to me as a gift


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm pretty sure that I ended up getting Lucas as my first amiibo for some reason


----------



## Dim (Jun 4, 2017)

Timmy amiibo card I got from HHD but the first one I actually bought was a Mario amiibo figure (Mario Party).


----------



## mde2001 (Jun 4, 2017)

8-bit mario came with my wii u so I think that was first. After that it would have been splatoon.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 5, 2017)

I don't have any amiibos yet, but I'm pretty sure the first one I get will either be Wario or Waluigi


----------



## 5cm/s (Jun 7, 2017)

My first amiibo was celeste but I was a big dummy and couldnt even scan it in bc I have an old 3ds and i didnt have the foresight to get an amiibo reader oops


----------



## angelina (Jun 13, 2017)

My first was Portia.


----------



## Chicha (Jun 13, 2017)

My first amiibo were Isabelle and Digby that came with amiibo festival.


----------



## Yuckaiju (Jun 18, 2017)

Pikachu, my Smash main.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 18, 2017)

i think Pikachu from my mom and the KK, Reese and Cyrus from my dad


----------



## Bcat (Jun 18, 2017)

some animal crossing packs i got for christmas!


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 18, 2017)

My first amiibo's were Callie and Marie. I got Callie for a birthday present from my Mum, as like an extra thing because I didn't want much. Then I got Marie from my brother, bc you can't have Callie without Marie tbh. The only use i've really gotten out of them since getting them is in New leaf and a tiny bit in splatoon. They don't do much, tbqh but they're still pretty neat.


----------



## Coach (Jun 18, 2017)

I think it was either Silver Mario or Toad. Both were being bought to be used in Mario party 10.


----------



## Drokmar (Jun 20, 2017)

_Technically_ the first amiibo a bought was the Villager Super Smash Bros. figure, but I sold it once it was worth over $100. The first figure a bought and kept was the Lucas Super Smash Bros. figure.


----------



## Anjackson1003 (Jun 21, 2017)

My first, and only, was the Cyrus, Reese and KK three-pack. Love them but don't have a ton of use outside ACNL!


----------



## Daysie (Jun 21, 2017)

My first amiibo was zelda, my first card was Pascal.


----------



## Cascade (Jun 21, 2017)

My first Amiibo was Samus


----------



## John Wick (Jun 23, 2017)

Kapp'n.^_^


----------



## goey0614 (Sep 5, 2017)

was not purposely to bump an old post but i couldn't help it when i saw some interesting topic that i am related since i was long gone so long

My first was KK slider and Kapp'n then toon link, but i has stopped to get any because i wasn't interested on amiibo and i bought these 3 because it was on sales and their design is nice XD


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 22, 2017)

Take a wild guess


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 23, 2017)

My first amiibo were Link, Pikachu and Villager at release  

My first card was Sable from the HHD bundle.


----------



## ESkill (Nov 23, 2017)

I got Link and Samus at the midnight release for Smash Bros. Haven't been able to get all of them, though there are only a few that I really want that I can't get.


----------



## Rasha (Nov 23, 2017)

Mario SMB series that I got bundled with Mario Party 10. the game is gathering dust on the shelf while the amiibo is still being used.


----------



## BigMikey (Nov 23, 2017)

The Kapp'n figure. 
I thought I needed it to unlock the boat. LOL


----------



## Kaiaa (Nov 23, 2017)

I believe my first amiibo was Mario from that Mario party game no one likes to talk about.


----------



## Nightstar (Nov 23, 2017)

Mabel! My friend bought her for me on clearance and it was all downhill from there. I've got an ever-increasing amiibo collection now.


----------

